# Hardwareproblem ->Leistung zu schwach für Videoschnitt



## kickerxy123 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

ich habe folgendes Problem: ein recht alter PC (um 2002) und eine Kamera von Panasonic (denke so um 2005) vertragen sich nciht so, wie ich das mir denke. Zum Problem:

Die Übertragung von Kamera auf Computer läuft durch, dann aber, wenn man es sich anschauen will, läuft alles in doppelter Geschwindgkeit ab(oder ruckelt o.ä.)...

Zur Fehlerausschließung: Es kann weder an der Software, noch an der Kamera liegen, mit meinem Computer geht alles einwandfrei.

Hierbei handelt es sich leider um einen fertig pc  typ Microstar MS-6701 ; Medion
Hier die technischen Daten:

Win XP Home Ed. SP2 (selbe wie bei mir, daran liegts nicht!)
DirectX 9.0C ("")
Intel Pentium 4, 2666MhZ
MSI MS-6701 (Medion OEM) (3PCI,1AGP,2DIMM,Audio,Lan)
Motherboard Chipsatz: SiS 648
512MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM
BIOS: Phoenix-Award (09/11/02) v6.00PG
nVidia Geforce4 Ti 4200 mit AGP 8x (Microsoft Corporation) (128MB)@225mHz
Soundkarte SiS 7012 Audio Device

250GB FP von Samsung, SpinPoint P120, 7200 upm, puffer zu Host 133MB/s,  durchschn. Zugriffszeit 8.9ms, volle ~ 18ms, über IDE
hab erst überlegt, obs auch daran liegt, aber denke, dass die FP schnell genug ist 

Aus Rubrik Overclock(der Pc ist nciht oc):

CPU Bezeichnung	Northwood, A80532
Stepping: C1
CPU FSB 133MhZ
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Datencache 8kb
L2 Cache 512kb (on-Die, ecc,atc,full-speed)

motherboard Speicher Timings: 2.5-3-3-7 (Cl-RCD-RP-RAS)
Ram Timings: 3.0-3-3-8 @ 200MhZ(2.5-3-3-7@166mHz)




---Auszug aus Everest (Home)---

Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Arbitsspeicher nicht ausreicht. Hab die Kamera grade nicht parat und die Versuche damit sind eine Weile her... damals hatte ich auch nur 256MB RAM (Samsung 226 CB3; sind da wirklich nur 226MB RAM Drin?) drinne. Mit 512 habe ich es meines Wissens nach aber auch schon ausprobiert. Ansonsten müsste ich das ncohmals versuchen, wenn ihr mir keine Pauschallösung geben könnt.
Oder liegt es doch an der Grafikkarte? Den Prozessor habe ich eigentlich ausgeschlossen, aber wer weiß. Was ratet ihr mir? Ram kaufen? Graka? Formatieren? ncohmal ausprobieren?

Vielen danke, schoneinmal

eXo


----------



## kickerxy123 (28. Juli 2008)

Eins vielleicht noch: ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Übertragung an den Computer liegt, oder am eigentlichen Abspielen, wenn ich morgen viel Zeit habe, kann ich es eventuell ausprobieren. Was müsste ich beim RAM /Graka Kauf beachten?


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2008)

Dann mal der Reihe nach:

1. Die CPU ist stark genug.
2. An der GraKa wirds auch nicht liegen.
3. 512MB sind n bissel wenig, mindestens 1GB drin haben. Aber das führt noch nicht zu den genannten Fehlern.

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, in welchem Format die Videos vorliegen bzw. welche Schnittstelle zum Überspielen benutzt wird. Typenbezeichnung Kamera.
Welche Schnittsoftware benutzt Du ?

mfg chmee


----------

